# fishing the surf



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife and I arrive Saturday afternoon about 1:30. Traffic was typically heavy so we did not check anything else other than Myrtle Beach State Park where are were staying. So yesterday morning we went Yucca Ave in Garden City and walk down the beach a short ways. Fished the outgoing high tide for 3 hours. 1 Whiting to show for and several stealing bait. We then went on to Garden City Pier to see what was happening. The people there said the fishing was lousy but they were jigging up blue fish on the end of the pier. We then went back to our camp and out onto the pier with the same results. Today we went off Huntington Beach State Park surf. Many more surf fishing people were there and others heading to the South jetty. Fished the outgoing high tide and caught many small sharks and several medium-sized whiting. Other people were also catching Whiting and sharks. The landscape under the water it's much different then Myrtle Beach area. Much more structure and such and pools of water. Heading back down tomorrow and may give the southern Jetty a try.
Kim


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Read some of the other threads here from the last few weeks about the HBSP and the South Jetty. Lots of extra info there to help you decide what to try......


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Several people walked past while we were setting up about a hundred yards up from the entrance to the beach. I asked several people who walked past us how far of a walk to the South jetty and they said about 45 minutes. Then you walk another maybe 20 minutes or so depending where you want to fish.
Kim


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

This might be more useful; It's 1.3 miles from the parking lot. From the base of the jetty to the end is a bit over .1 mile. If you have a cart and are in decent shape you really can make that trip in a half hour. I do when I want to, and I'm nearly 60.


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Is the fishing worth the walk I've never been there


----------



## Jerry 88 (May 1, 2016)

I have lived in Myrtle Beach for a year now and love fishing the HBSP south jetty. Yes it is a long walk but at 67 years old I find it not that bad. Just make sure you don't do it at high tide if you are pulling a cart like I do. The sand can be very soft and it can make the walk very hard for a old guy like me. As for is it worth the walk, some days it is and some days not, just like fishing anywhere. I like the exercise and more open space to fish. If you don't want to make the walk the surf fishing can be very good also. I plan on going tomorrow also. Good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife & I heading there in a few minutes. Taking our bikes & traveling light. Have backpacks to help carrying stuff. See you there....
Kim:fishing:


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

ukfan said:


> Is the fishing worth the walk I've never been there


Fishing the jetty changed my view of regional surf fishing opportunities. I'm still eating sea trout I stocked my freezer with last winter!


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

The wife and I fish the South jetty accessing it by bikes. You had to balance wet sand with dry sand to find the hard sand. Went to the end of the jetty. Wife fished outside while I fished inside. Wife caught huge toad fish and small black bass and sharks. I caught plenty of pinfish. Fished the hour before high tide and left around 11:30. Beautiful day all around. Boats galore...... Winds started to pick up as we left. Arrived back at MBSP waves were huge with white caps. Spent afternoon resting for tomorrow.
Kim


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Was anyone else around catching anything?


----------



## Jerry 88 (May 1, 2016)

I fished there yesterday from noon to about 4pm. Caught a few pin fish one toad fish and a small black drum. Not a real productive day but still enjoyed the day.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

There was no one else on the jetty fishing where we were yesterday. Boats all around, some caught fish.
Kim


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

I caught pinfish and small black sea bass like it was my job yesterday out in the boat by the north jetties.


----------

